# help! i'm scared, health problems are affecting my grades



## sparkations (Nov 26, 2003)

I have several health problems, all of them relate to me not being able to concentrate and insomina. I have a urinary retention problem, which is the inability to fully empty the bladder, so that's why I get infections. And since I have urinary problems, it keeps me up at night since I have to wake up to urinate a few times per night, and find it hard to go back to sleep.

Due to the lack of sleep, my anxiety has gotten worse too. And the worsened anxiety makes it hard to concentrate on schoolwork and go to sleep. I don't know what I should do about this, I'm scared **** I might fail my exams which are in a few weeks.

I've tried medication for my urinary problems-but nothing has worked so far. I just started zoloft, but I only started it a week ago, and since its an SSRI, it takes a few weeks to take into effect. I'm so sick of this crap, I'm genuinely frightened that I might fail my courses and drop out of university.

You know what the ****ty thing is? I can't be accomodated for these health problems, its not like I can defer my final exams or anything. I MUST take them.


----------



## alex989 (Nov 20, 2005)

I'm in the same situation. My health has effected my studies really badly. I think if your health does not improve soon enough, you should take a break from school and work on getting over your problems, as the same thing may happen next semester. I've elected to take a break from school and work on my SA/depression before ever going back.


----------



## katelyn (Jul 11, 2006)

I'm also in this situation. Due to depression, anxiety and the associated problems, I have missed a lot of things this year and I'm way behind on my course. Taking a break is a good idea if you can do it. But I can't, since I'd lose my place here forever.


----------



## bran-d (Nov 25, 2007)

i have really severe stomach problems and i was just too sick this year to go to university, (i had trouble finishing high school becuase i missed so much) so im doing a course online. maybe there's a similar program that you can take while you manage your health and anxiety?


----------



## seattlegrunge (Oct 19, 2007)

My insomnia creates alot of problems for me (concentration being number one).


----------

